# 8 horse john deere snowblower



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the disscussion just became a new member and i could use some help. Im lookin for a repair manual for a 8horse Techumpsa engine its on my john deere snowblower HM80-155013H i just rebuilt the carb on this thing and it wants to run full bore all the time. The governor is not governing so i dont know if a spring broke or what the deal is so if you have a manual for this thing it would be greatly appreciated. thanks fellas .


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

It sounds like the linkage was not put on correct. I always take pics with my digital camera before taking off linkages.
Here is the Tecumseh manual. 
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah i finally figured it out there's a governor lever at the front of the machine that was stuck wide open. I had to loosen the bolt and set the RPM's right. Runs like a champ for now. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey how can u tell if i set the rpms right. i just did it by ear. is there a tool or a better way to do this?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

jamison1979 said:


> hey how can u tell if i set the rpms right. i just did it by ear. is there a tool or a better way to do this?


You need a tachometer, I use a TREYSIT vibra tac, it is Tecumseh part # 670156, costs about $10-15. You just set it on the engine and turn the dial, very simple device. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jamison1979 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks geogrubb im going to have to go pick one of those up. It will probably come in pretty handy. I'm always lookin for an excuse to pick up a new tool anyway.


----------

